# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Phượng buồn

## thuty

(Nhạc và lời: Thanh Sơn - Phương Vũ) 

Anh đến với em vào một ngày trời đẹp nắng 

Một ngày phượng hồng thắm trong đôi mắt buồn xa xăm 

Phượng hay bâng khuâng tưởng chừng như cô đơn 

Nên khi chiều xuống thấy vấn vương trong tâm hồn 



Em có biết không hè về phượng hồng đẹp lắm 

Tình mình càng nồng thắm cho bao ước vọng trào dâng 

Giờ trong tim tôi màu hồng không phai phôi 

Xuân qua hè tới ta nhớ nhau luôn phượng ơi 



Lòng vẫn hay buồn vì đời thay đen đổi trắng, người dối gian 

Dẫu là bể vui cho những người nhiều tình yêu... càng xót xa nhiều 



Trong tiếng hát ve phượng hồng là hoàng hậu đó 

Phượng buồn vì tình đã tan theo sóng biển nổi trôi 

Ngàn năm trong tôi tình này không phai phôi 

Xuân qua hè tới ta nhớ nhau luôn phượng ơi 



Ngàn năm trong tôi tình này không phai phôi 

Xuân qua hè tới ta nhớ nhau luôn phượng ơi...

----------

